# Y pipe.



## R35Foley (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi all still after a y pipe if anyone is considering upgrading or selling their car and going back to stock, thanks in advance.

luke.


----------



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

R35Foley said:


> Hi all still after a y pipe if anyone is considering upgrading or selling their car and going back to stock, thanks in advance.
> 
> luke.


I have a miltek y pipe available if interested


----------



## R35Foley (Jul 27, 2021)

Mozzer 09 black edition said:


> I have a miltek y pipe available if interested


Hi mate, what sort of condition is it in? how much you looking for?


----------



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

R35Foley said:


> Hi mate, what sort of condition is it in? how much you looking for?


It’s in good condition no Issues at all, looking £100


----------



## R35Foley (Jul 27, 2021)

Cool! Sorry to be a pain could you send me some pics? And can you post at all? Thanks again mate.


----------



## R35Foley (Jul 27, 2021)

Bumpity bump bump still on the lookout.


----------



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi sorry what’s your number I’ll send pics


----------



## R35Foley (Jul 27, 2021)

Cheers pal, just PM’d you.


----------



## R35Foley (Jul 27, 2021)

Mozzer 09 black edition said:


> Hi sorry what’s your number I’ll send pics


PM’d. if possible can we get this sorted ASAP. Thanks again.


----------

